# Opinions on Hardy Zephrus SWS 9' 9wt as a core permit rod



## Ben McCallum (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm looking for a new rod that will be used specifically for permit - both wading and from a skiff. There's something about Zephrus's taper, design team and price that has me intrigued. From reading previous threads I know a lot of guys really rate it for tarpon in the heavier line weights but I would be interested to hear if anyone has first hand experience of fishing the 9wt for permit. Everything from casting into the wind with heavy, wind resistant crab and shrimp patterns at short, medium & longer distances to presentation casts with lighter, bead chain patterns when fish are tailing over rocky points.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ben McCallum said:


> I'm looking for a new rod that will be used specifically for permit - both wading and from a skiff. There's something about Zephrus's taper, design team and price that has me intrigued. From reading previous threads I know a lot of guys really rate it for tarpon in the heavier line weights but I would be interested to hear if anyone has first hand experience of fishing the 9wt for permit. Everything from casting into the wind with heavy, wind resistant crab and shrimp patterns at short, medium & longer distances to presentation casts with lighter, bead chain patterns when fish are tailing over rocky points.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



















Buy it and be done with it! You'll have no regrets. 

It does everything you are looking for (mentioned above) and then some. Light on the swing, punches the wind, cast decently short if needed and I can shoot backing with it if need be. I use it almost as much as my 8wt. I keep a clear intermediate line on it the majority of the time. My 9wt is as fun to fish as my 8wt and causes me to leave the 10 back at the house, since it's got very good lifting, without feeling clubby. Very fast yet with some "feel" to it.

Ted Haas


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

I have enjoyed the Zephrus SWS 9 wt for permit and baby tarpon. This summer I plan to compare the Zephrus with the Asquith 9.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

What clear intermediate line do you like? I just ordered a 9wt Zephrus SWS for permit so really glad to see what you have to say about this rod.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

To me the Zephrus SWS 9 wt casts very well with Rio Permit 9 weight floating line.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Canebrake51 said:


> What clear intermediate line do you like? I just ordered a 9wt Zephrus SWS for permit so really glad to see what you have to say about this rod.


I've been using either the Orvis Access clear intermediate (which I can't find anymore and I believe Cortland made it for them, but Orvis recently bought SA, so IDK) or just the regular Cortland Clear intermediate. Notice the taper and it's cheap but works well.
https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/saltwater-fly-line/products/big-game-intermediate

I use to use SA, but they discontinued the one I like. I also haven't tried the Cortland Tropic Plus Intermediate. Maybe soon. 
https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/saltwater-fly-line/products/intermediate-1

But I may try out Royal Wulff's version of their triangle taper in what they call their Mono Clear Triangle Taper.
http://royalwulff.com/products/saltwater-monoclear-fly-line/

Where I fish, most bigger fish are not on super skinny water and I like to get that fly down to eyeball level without chunking too much lead at them. A good intermediate line makes that happen for me and the clear line just helps around those spooky lil devils.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I had good luck with Cortland clear camo intermediate on my 11 wt for tarpon but wonder how it will look (to the fish) in clear Belize or Bahamas water. Any opinions? Meantime found Cortland makes a line called compact intermediate which has a clear tip so ordered that to try. Sure like casting the intermediate line on my bigger rods.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Canebrake51 said:


> I had good luck with Cortland clear camo intermediate on my 11 wt for tarpon but wonder how it will look (to the fish) in clear Belize or Bahamas water. Any opinions? Meantime found Cortland makes a line called compact intermediate which has a clear tip so ordered that to try. Sure like casting the intermediate line on my bigger rods.


I've found that most of the perms I've seen and caught are in very clear water. So I try to blend in with those environments. If I was using it more on grass flats, then maybe. But lately with my eyes not being eagle eyes these days, most I've seen have been on more sandy flats, hence the use of the clear, which I tend to use it more for snook than anything else. I don't really own any rod for just one species. If I can't find any perms, then I'm looking for juvy poons, big cudas, snook, jacks or whatever else I can throw a fly at and try to put the juju on them.


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks, Backwater. I always learn a lot from your posts.


----------



## Ben McCallum (Apr 12, 2018)

Backwater said:


> View attachment 30229
> View attachment 30230
> 
> 
> ...


Really appreciate your feedback, Backwater. The rod sounds exactly what I'm looking for. Found a dealer close to me with a 9wt in stock so looking forward to giving it a test drive at the weekend. 

Thanks to everyone else's comments as well!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

Zephrus SWS 9


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet! Nice fish!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Canebrake51, I like throwing clear full intermediates on the Zephyrus 9wt. Handles them great. Basically all I throw on it.

This morning I got a little frustrated with spooky tarpon and so I broke out the 9 Z just to see if the stealthier presentation would get them to relax and eat. Basically, I was just fishing for the "eat!" Threw 4 different tarpon flies at them, throwing 60-100ft casts with no real issues and on the 4th fly, I got the "eat!"  It ate in the middle of a huge pod of poons about 200 fish strong. It zipped thru the school (rod held up) and I guess, the fly line got wrapped across the mouth of another fish and cut the fly line just past the head in the running line. Good 100lb poon at least, still jumping with the business end of my fly line trailing behind it in the air!  Ahh yes, soo many emotions ! Ha! But all in good fun!

Tomorrow is a new day and another try!


----------



## Canebrake51 (Feb 15, 2018)

I had a floating line on for the permit but plan to put an intermediate on for small tarpon. I have a clear sink tip that is a great casting line on my 10 wt and a camp clear intermediate on my 11, love casting them. I’m kind of new to the game but always study your posts to learn more. My permit came right after my guide asked to see my backcast. As I’m stripping in the practice cast I see a flash out of the corner of my eye. Oh no! Lost chance because of a practice cast. Suddenly there are 2 permit cheek to cheek about 35 feet out and I just dropped my fly right in front of them. Rather be lucky than good, especially when it works out! Love the Zephrus!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Almost anything can happen fly fishing.


----------

